# Patti and her triplets;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is a video of Patti and her triplets. 2 girls and a boy, the boy has the ALL black legs. They will be 2 weeks Friday. They appear to be polled.... I may keep the girls..., as they are year around breeders, so I would get fresh milk year around;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a busy boy already! Very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL , too cute  I think Pattie was looking at you to help her , lol
She kept turning back to you like "please help me" , lolol.
Poor Pattie , she's got her hands ( hooves ) full 
They are all beautiful !


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww what a cute video! 

Poor mom didn't appear to be to happy with their wandering off. : p


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo said:


> ROFL , too cute  I think Pattie was looking at you to help her , lol
> She kept turning back to you like "please help me" , lolol.
> Poor Pattie , she's got her hands ( hooves ) full
> They are all beautiful !


My thoughts exactly!
"Mom, help me!"
Nice looking kids, congrats Janeen!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Toooooo cute!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She was looking to me for help, but also to try to get some more treats too;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice idea of the videos  Makes me so exciting about seeing my babies  I still can't believe how tiny these guys are (Nigerian babies)
I have only had a LaMancha baby born , so having my own tiny little babies is going to be amazing  I have watched your video a few times Janeen and I'm in lot with them , including Pattie , lolol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Nice idea of the videos  Makes me so exciting about seeing my babies  I still can't believe how tiny these guys are (Nigerian babies)
> I have only had a LaMancha baby born , so having my own tiny little babies is going to be amazing  I have watched your video a few times Janeen and I'm in lot with them , including Pattie , lolol


Mine are actually kinders;-) I had to take a video because unless they are sleeping these kids don't stay still, they are like popcorn popping, total spazzes They are fun. I have 3 more girls to kid... Can't wait I'm going to be one busy grandma, but many on here have way more goats then me.


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

So cute, they are all mini mes with the black then frosted ears!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwwww.........super cute Janeen


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Such cuties!! Congrats!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So cute. Thanks for posting your videos.


----------

